# Fair price? Used 2012 Allez Sport $700...



## grantciv (Mar 24, 2013)

This is my first post, so apologies if I break any cardinal rules. I'm looking to buy my first "decent" bike, and I came across the listing below on CL.

I'd appreciate any opinions on the bike or buying from a private party. Price? Parts? Wear/tear? Lack of warranty? after-market components? etc.2012 mens Specialized Allez Sport 54cm Road Bike -- FAST

Thanks much


----------



## mikejd (Jul 18, 2012)

I will assume the bike fits. First off that saddle is atrocious. That is not a selling point in my book, but a minus. I'd rather have the stock saddle if you can. Whatever it is. It isn't a BAD deal in my opinion but also not a great one. I would think it's still in decent condition and the components will still be fine. Only 126 miles on it. . There will be no warranty since you aren't the original owner. 

So overall, good bike surely but the price seems a little high for a used one. You wouldn't be getting ripped off either. I think you can get something new, entry level for $700. Do you need the lock? Computer is a nice touch but you can find one for under $50 and I already touched on the saddle. My two cents.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

I don't think that's a great deal, especially considering the tone that the advertiser set. I don't know how he concluded that 126 cycling miles is equivalent to 1000 automobile miles, and I've never heard that such a conversion even existed. It's a red herring anyway since it's comparing apples to oranges. Sometimes upgrades add value to the bike, but in this case only the computer adds a little value. The lock isn't anything special, and that saddle is absolutely repugnant for a road bike. Moreover, the pics of the wheels and frame shows me that this owner wasn't very particular about keeping the bike clean. I think the visible condition and the owner's connotations have shown a glimpse of his attitude in general, so if you really want this bike then make an offer, but don't spend too much time with this guy.


----------



## grantciv (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, guys. I'm basically ignoring the components, and I agree about the awful saddle. I assumed I could get the original, but I should probably make that explicit and price in a saddle change if it's unavailable.

Sauron, what are you seeing in the pics that indicate poor maintenance? I have trouble making any detail out with the blurry shots. I did notice a bunch of tape on the handlebar, which also isn't so great-looking.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

grantciv said:


> Thanks for the replies, guys. I'm basically ignoring the components, and I agree about the awful saddle. I assumed I could get the original, but I should probably make that explicit and price in a saddle change if it's unavailable.
> 
> Sauron, what are you seeing in the pics that indicate poor maintenance? I have trouble making any detail out with the blurry shots. I did notice a bunch of tape on the handlebar, which also isn't so great-looking.


I never said anything about maintenance. What I said (and you can read above) is that this owner hasn't been particular about keeping the bike clean. You can see dirt and dust on the frame and rims, and you can also see a lot of brake pad particles in the brake track that should be sanded out on a regular basis (maximizes braking performance). I doubt this person has done any maintenance (even re-lubing the chain) with 126 miles on the bike.


----------



## grantciv (Mar 24, 2013)

Yes, I think I can see what you mean. I'd consider cleaning a part of normal maintenance, so that's a downer.

I need to get more of that money stuff everyone seems so keen on....


----------



## Sause (Feb 1, 2013)

I just paid $850 for one in Feb, 2012 w/specialized pump, look pedals, stand, shoes and more. The guy hurt himself on his MTB and can't ride anymore. He basically gave me everything he had left. It had 120 miles on it an is pretty much as perfect as I could hope for. The stock seat tried to castrate me so I ripped it off after a single ride. A few small adjustments and I honestly love the bike. Here is a glorious pic of it on my topeak stripper pole 

View attachment 277824


----------



## grantciv (Mar 24, 2013)

Congrats on the good fortune, Sause. Your pic isn't coming through for me, though.

I'm not jealous at all, by the way.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

First off, the bike is a 2013 Spec Allez Compact, not a 2012. Still, the bike lists for $770 and can easily be had for less than $700 with a (standard)10% discount. Now 'add in' the downgraded saddle, no warranty and the sellers attitude. 

The perks don't make this a worthwhile deal. I'd walk (to your LBS, get sized/ fitted and buy the bike new - with a warranty).

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## grantciv (Mar 24, 2013)

Well, this took an unexpected turn. PJ. how'd you determine the year model? He wasn't very exact with the name and the photos aren't very good.

I'm thinking I'll pass on this guy. Thanks for the help, all.

The hunt continues....


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Grant, looking on Craigslist tells me that you're looking for a good deal, but what budget have you set for yourself? You might be able to get a decent deal at an LBS.


----------



## grantciv (Mar 24, 2013)

I have $1000 to spend on a ready bike: bike, lock, shoes, and pedals. I think that's everything. Unfortunately, living in NYC, sales tax is a killer.

The other reason I don't mind so much going it alone is that I think the best way to learn is to screw up. I don't mind spending hours trying to figure something out because that'll only help me remember.

I do appreciate the backing of a good LBS, but I don't think I'd be a very lucrative customer for them, anyway. Probably I wouldn't be worth all their effort, and I'd end up with basic assistance -- which would be understandable.

I'm definitely open to advice, but I know the LBS guys are trying to make a living too, so I feel awkward relying on them for advice when their interests have to be for themselves first.


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

I would walk away. As PJ352 mentioned it is a 2013. It is also a Compact not a Sport. You can tell by the decals on the bike. This raises red flags in my opinion. Between that and the attitude it is not saying good experience. Based upon the lack of knowledge and being in NYC makes me worry if it is stolen.

Besides that, it is not a good deal. Bike computers are cheap, the saddle is a downgrade, and how much is a used lock really worth? If you are going to buy used you should be getting a real discount. I personally wouldn't pay more than $550 for that bike. And if you made me pay before I even got to ride it I would walk away. For reference, and granted it all varies by region, I got a 2012 bike with only about 200 miles that retails for $1200 for $700 from a motivated seller. Look around and make not getting a warranty, fitted, or full service of a bike shop worth it in the price you pay. Considering you can get a new previous year's model for 15%-20% off MSRP, I wouldn't pay over 25%-30% off on used.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

grantciv said:


> Well, this took an unexpected turn. *PJ. how'd you determine the year model? * He wasn't very exact with the name and the photos aren't very good.
> 
> I'm thinking I'll pass on this guy. Thanks for the help, all.
> 
> The hunt continues....


If you go to the Spec site and click on support, you'll see archive. Plug in the model year and click on the model and you'll see that the CL sellers bike doesn't match the 2012's. The 2013 Allez compact does match.

That said, I saved you the trouble. Below is the link to the 2012 Allez's. As you can see, the decal placement is different on the CL sellers bike.
Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

grantciv said:


> I have $1000 to spend on a ready bike: bike, lock, shoes, and pedals. I think that's everything. Unfortunately, living in NYC, sales tax is a killer.
> 
> The other reason I don't mind so much going it alone is that I think the best way to learn is to screw up. I don't mind spending hours trying to figure something out because that'll only help me remember.
> 
> ...


Two points I'm compelled to make reading this post. First off, while I agree that it's good to delve into something of interest to learn, retain and (hopefully) have that knowledge serve you, I can't relate to your saying the best way to learn is to screw up.

Doing so (for example, getting sizing wrong) can cost you money and/ or discomfort. Since you obviously are trying to minimize your initial financial outlay, I'd think you'd want to avoid screwing up, and who wants to (or would) ride a bike and be uncomfortable.

As far as your attitude towards LBS's, while I'm sure it holds true for some shops, the reputable ones will provide the same level of service whether you're dropping $2k on a bike or $800. A standard LBS fitting and associated services are a constant, and don't (or shouldn't) change because someone pays more for a bike. 

Obviously, the above applies to apples to apples comparisons. If someone were to contemplate a custom bike at a custom shop, expectations relating to customer service are generally higher.

BTW, unless you already own one, please add a helmet to your list above.


----------



## rayej68 (Sep 18, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> First off, the bike is a 2013 Spec Allez Compact, not a 2012. Still, the bike lists for $770 and can easily be had for less than $700 with a (standard)10% discount. Now 'add in' the downgraded saddle, no warranty and the sellers attitude.
> 
> Specialized Bicycle Components



Agreed. I bought a new 2010 allez for $600 in March of 2011 from a bike shop. Warranty and free tune ups and maintenance included for a year. 

At least visit one or two shops and see what they will offer. Let them know your situation and what you are looking for. If nothing else It's worth it just for a test ride and a future resource when things need tweaking.


----------



## alegerlotz (Feb 8, 2013)

grantciv said:


> I have $1000 to spend on a ready bike: bike, lock, shoes, and pedals. I think that's everything. Unfortunately, living in NYC, sales tax is a killer.
> 
> The other reason I don't mind so much going it alone is that I think the best way to learn is to screw up. I don't mind spending hours trying to figure something out because that'll only help me remember.
> 
> ...



I have a 58cm Trek 2000 (model year 2000) that i want to sell because its too big for me... its got about 1000 miles on it with no crashes... I want $500 for it. You could buy it and still have $500 to spend on everything else


----------



## grantciv (Mar 24, 2013)

I was thinking it might be stolen, too. Very strange not to know what model year your bike is, I think.


----------



## grantciv (Mar 24, 2013)

I should have been less general and said that, for me, I remember the failures more than the successes. 

I agree wholeheartedly about sizing. To put things in perspective, though, I've been riding around in my friend's hand-me-down which is certainly ill-fitted for me. It's been about 18 months with this bike (single-speed hybrid), and despite the negatives, I still love riding it. I think I tolerate quite a lot. That said, I wouldn't buy a bike I can't test drive, so I'm not too worried about it.

Thanks for perspective on LBSes. I haven't totally discounted them.

And I do have a helmet.


----------



## grantciv (Mar 24, 2013)

54cm -> 58cm ? I would think of this bike as a vasectomy alternative. FWIW, I'm 5'7".


----------



## grantciv (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for this advice.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

rayej68 said:


> At least visit one or two shops and see what they will offer. Let them know your situation and what you are looking for. If nothing else It's worth it just for a test ride and a future resource when things need tweaking.


Probably the best advice offered thus far....


----------



## alegerlotz (Feb 8, 2013)

grantciv said:


> 54cm -> 58cm ? I would think of this bike as a vasectomy alternative. FWIW, I'm 5'7".


I didn't see that the CL bike was a 54. Yeah, the 58 would be huge.

I second what someone said about a "leftover". I got my new bike for 33% off last fall because it was a leftover (not used or a "demo"). You might get a deal on a new one.


----------

